# Here's my new buck ! Cliffhanger !



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok I finely got my little buck home :roll: :wink: Now I need a tough name :greengrin: He's a little wild :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Here's my new buck !*

Very cute! Congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Here's my new buck !*

Well since his mom name is Star and his dad name is Jumper you could call him Comet or Dasher. I don't know lol. I had a boy that looked just like him. He was named Hank. Has he called down since you got him?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Here's my new buck !*

You could call him Wild Thing haha. Oscar Wilder? Can't Touch This? hahah sorry, i'm having too much fun  
Or maybe Dashing, because he looks so dashing lol. Dash for short.
Muchacho? Mustachio? Colonel Mustard? lol idk

He's very handsome, love that face.
Congrats


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Here's my new buck !*



TiffofMo said:


> Well since his mom name is Star and his dad name is Jumper you could call him Comet or Dasher. I don't know lol. I had a boy that looked just like him. He was named Hank. Has he called down since you got him?


Well When I went out to catch him with some feed he came to the fence and I was able to grab him. he didn't like that ! :greengrin: so I sat down and he came over and ate some feed from my hand so I think he'll calm down...Hopefully lol :greengrin: ( He got in with Ginger :roll:  :sigh: 
She was flagging him last night SO... he prob bred her but I didn't witness any breeding and no goopy mess :shrug: ) Here's some names I like 
Harley, Titan, Magnum, Ordin, Axel , Orion And I like Comet :hair: :GAAH: Its SO HARD !!!!! LOL


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Here's my new buck !*

Oh , I was wondering.. Does Star look like a Pygmy, Pygmy/ Nigerian ? Stars mom has got to be pygmy, fat and short :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Here's my new buck !*

I'd say ND/Pygmy, but thats just me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Here's my new buck !*

I think she looks Pygmy/ND too


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Here's my new buck !*

Thanks ! Stars small and her legs don't look bowed enough for full pygmy :greengrin: She sure didn't inherited her moms bad udder ( or teats )
This poor boy has never had any boundaries he came an went as he pleased 
She SAYS that he stuck Momma :doh: (Grandmother) But I don't know :shrug:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's some of Cliffhanger and Ginger


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Love the name choice! great pick


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks ! He had gotten out three times before we found a way to fix how he was getting out :wink: he was jumping up all four feet hitting the fence and jumping over :roll: :greengrin: He just wants Ginger hlala: :lovey: And she's not helping him calm down Flagging and flirting :slapfloor:


----------

